# where is the 9.0-BETA1 ?



## schatchaos (Sep 5, 2011)

I wanted to test (among other things) the new installer in 9.0, and I followed the links on http://www.freebsd.org/where.html 
I wanted to test the i386 builds, but ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/9.0/ doesn't exist. It seems only ia64 ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ia64/ISO-IMAGES/9.0/ is there.

Any ideas where the beta1 i386 (and amd64) is hidden?

Sorry if I missed something obvious, but in that case the links on /where.html should be updated...

/SÃ¸ren


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 5, 2011)

You're right.  The 201107 snapshots of 9-CURRENT only had ia64 images also.  Please file a PR.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm guessing they're at BETA2 now. It might take a few days for everything to catch up.

They were there as I have a BETA1 image sitting on my harddrive :e


----------



## swallowtail_butterfly (Sep 5, 2011)

release layout changed, beta2 are under .../TARGET/TARGET_ARCH/ - ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/i386/ISO-IMAGES/9.0/


----------



## schatchaos (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pointer. I installed the (unannounced) 9.0-BETA2 now.

BTW: I really don't get the .../i386/i386/... path naming scheme - but I'm sure there is a greater plan behind.

Looking forward to freebsd-update support for 9.0

/SÃ¸ren


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 6, 2011)

Link from the mailing lists this morning: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hubs/2011-September/002380.html


----------



## Simba7 (Sep 7, 2011)

The installer for Beta2 is.. different.. Looks like I have to relearn a few things.


----------

